# Giving my 3 year old Husky a bath.



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

I've only given my husky a bath once in three years. Yes, I know that's bad, but he's never really gotten dirty. We don't have any mud or anything for him to get dirty on, so it's never really a problem. I brush him everyday though. Thankfully, he's gotten very used to it. He used to try and bite my hand or the brush, but not anymore. He loves brush time.

Last time I gave him a bath, it went very badly. He doesn't like water at all. He's super scared of the sprinklers that come on when I take him for a walk.
When I tried bathing him, he would try to get out quite a bit, and gave my arm a huge gash with one of his nails. It was an accident of course, and he even started licking it. It left a big ugly scar, but I really don't care about that.
We don't have anything to tie him down with in the tub, so that's out of the question.

One thing I'm planning on doing different though is using this shampoo/water sprayer thing I bought. I'm sure you know what I'm talking about. When I first gave him a bath, the water was running out of the faucet constantly, and probably scaring him alot. So hopefully this time it'll be a more calm experience.

I'm looking for tips on how to make this go smoother than last time. We definitely don't have the money for a groomer right now (waiting for that damn stimulus check...) so I figure I can bath him myself. I'm not too worried about the shampoo I bought for him since I'll probably only use it one more time before I go out and get some of that oatmeal kind for the next time.

So any help would be appreciated. I'm definitely a newbie at grooming dogs. It was hard enough trying to get him to behave with a brush, but he loves it now, and it feels very rewarding. So this is my next hurdle.

Ferrets are so easy in comparison (I have 4, and they LOVE bath time). I hope my husky will learn to at least tolerate bath time too.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

There are some groomers out there who don't charge an arm or leg to give a bath. 

Most pet stores have a pet wash station so you can avoid the mess and they have a hook on the wall so that you can put the handle of the leash on that and keep the leash attached to the dog.

If you really can't afford $8 at the pet store then to do it at home I'd set him in it with no water and give him treats and praise and make it a good thing. Then turn the water on for a second, just and on and off thing. If he doesn't react then treat him and add time to the water being on.

Or you could just get someone to help you, have someone sit in the tub and hold onto his collar while you spray and wash him.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

What I have always done with my dogs is jump in the shower with them and close the door. Assuming you have glass doors that is.

Aside from that there is a leash you attach to the bath faucet to keep them in. You might want to try that.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> There are some groomers out there who don't charge an arm or leg to give a bath.
> 
> Most pet stores have a pet wash station so you can avoid the mess and they have a hook on the wall so that you can put the handle of the leash on that and keep the leash attached to the dog.
> 
> ...


It would be very hard for me to find a groomer anywhere in AZ that would bathe a HUSKY for $8.00. A shiz tzu maybe. But it usually goes by size. Moose, who weighs a whopping 55 pounds, costs 28.00 just for a bath and brush, not including tip.

I say get your bathing suit on, and get in there WITH him. Keep him calm. Fill the ub with warm water first so you dont have it running. Thats what I do. Then I rinse (yes with the dirty water) until all the soap comes out, and Then I turn the water off, so it starts to drain, and I put the faucet on low to fill up a cup to give my dogs one final rinse with clean water.

Let us know how it works out!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> There are some groomers out there who don't charge an arm or leg to give a bath.
> 
> Most pet stores have a pet wash station so you can avoid the mess and they have a hook on the wall so that you can put the handle of the leash on that and keep the leash attached to the dog.
> 
> ...


I said at the pet store, not the groomers.  You know the self wash stations where you put your dog in a raised up bathing station where its just tile, a sprayer and a hook on the back wall to attach the leash?


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

I hope you can do something that works InverseLogic, let us know how it goes!


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> I said at the pet store, not the groomers.  You know the self wash stations where you put your dog in a raised up bathing station where its just tile, a sprayer and a hook on the back wall to attach the leash?


I have seen some of those pet wash stores and stuff. I always thought it was 10-20 dollars. Oh well


----------



## Pax (Dec 19, 2007)

RBark said:


> What I have always done with my dogs is jump in the shower with them and close the door. Assuming you have glass doors that is.


This is exactly how I bathe my husky mix. He hates it, but he tolerates it, and when it's over he runs around the yard like a banshee. Often with a squeeky toy in his mouth, for some reason. I can always tell that even though he hates the process, he feels like a million bucks when it's over. 

Oh yeah - keep lots of towels handy. Or, if you can, just cover him with a towel and usher him outside real quick so he can do his shaking out there. It's phenomenal how much water that coat can hold.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

4dogs3cats said:


> I have seen some of those pet wash stores and stuff. I always thought it was 10-20 dollars. Oh well


It's only $8.75 here.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Interesting. Well anyways I think he was looking for advice on how to bathe the dog at home so he didnt have to spend money. So thats what I was going for.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Yea, I know, I was just stating different options. He also stated that he very rarley bathes his dog so I figured $8 wouldn't hurt his wallet to much if he only does it once or twice a year. I hate giving Snoopy's baths as I always end up getting water everywhere.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Yea, I know, I was just stating different options. He also stated that he very rarley bathes his dog so I figured $8 wouldn't hurt his wallet to much if he only does it once or twice a year. I hate giving Snoopy's baths as I always end up getting water everywhere.


Just be careful when you assume, you could hurt people if you assume 8 dollars isnt a lot if it is. If my dog was very dirty right now, I would be be able to even afford 5 dollars to get him bathed, I would have to do it at home.

Buit moving on... have you bathed him yet? Where are those pics!


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey guys. I finished bathing him about 4(?) hours ago, and took him for two walks.

He looks pretty good, but I think that little gadget I have doesn't produce enough soap. It really rinses and wets well though, so next time I'm going to use my hands to apply the shampoo.

I appreciate all of the advice too. I really like the shower idea (my parent's bedroom has a master bathroom with an enclosed shower, so I need to convince them to let me use it.

Also, I'd like to add that the lack of baths from a groomer was mostly my parent's faults. I want my dog to have the best, but it's hard when you have no job, and your parents disagree on spending too much money on your best friend. The least I could do was give him light baths and brush him as often as I could (every other day usually).

Oh, and he took this bath a bit better than the last one. I had to lift him up into the bathtub, because there was no way he was getting in there by himself. I used a leash this time too (very hard to hold a leash against the wall and bathe your dog at the same time, haha).

I brushed him a lot after our first walk after he dried out, and he hasn't looked this good in a long time. After he fell asleep and woke up again, I took him for another walk. I'm sure he enjoyed the hell out of it.

I'll go ahead and take some pictures for you guys. He still looks a little dirty, but it was hard to tell until after he already dried out. How long should I wait to give him another bath/shower?

Here he is. Please excuse the dirty floor. I had to lure him into the laundry room so he couldn't run off while I was taking pictures of him.


























By the way, it was his time to blow his coat. Looks pretty good in the brushing department so far, huh?


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

He is GORGEOUS! He looks so happy! I hope you will stick around here!


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

Haha, thanks. It feels REALLY good to have a comment like that about him.

I'm definitely sticking around. It's pretty late here, and I'm already hooked and have been posting in random topics for quite a long time already.

I linked the pictures to one of my friends online over AIM and he said the same thing about him looking happy, haha.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

I have always loved huskies. I grew up with a husky/malanute/gsd mix named Napa. (Dad was a mechanic and the guy who owned the napa auto parts places dog had puppies) She was the runt but the best dog EVER. Me and my brother could stick our hands in her food when she was eating with no issues. She sleptin front of my brothers bedroom door and wouldnt let anyone in until they *passed* her inspection and when my parents brought me home everyone had to pass the same test with her. She lived to be 12 years old but was GORGEOUS..


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

If you take a look at some of my posting history, you can learn more about Ringo. Also, I've have had some similar experiences with food behavior.


----------



## SpudNZasha (Apr 25, 2008)

awww you have a gorgeous husky!!!

I have a husky too.. the ONLY way I can bathe her without getting mauled is by soaping her up when it's pouring rain and making her run around loose outside until the soap washes off her LOL 


We've done this 3 times  

She's a white husky - dirty lil thing. People always told me huskies are soooo clean. Well mine's white and she loves to roll around in mud puddles... SO she gets baths.. a lot. ... In the rain.


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

You can see more of him on the Pictures section of the forum. I think my post is on the second page by now.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Ringo is quite the handsome fellow! I have always thought Huskies were so gorgeous with the one blue/one brown eye. You are doing very well by him. Your love for him is quite evident in your posts. Keep up the good work. You're being a very good "dad" to him.


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments.
Here are my past picture posts.
The last set is after I bought a Furminator for him about a week after the bath (which is AWESOME by the way). The first pictures which you have already seen are just shortly after my half-assed bath, and the ones of him on the grass/playing fetch (video) is a day or two after the bath.

http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/29629-ringo.html
http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/29834-more-ringo-husky-house.html


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I bought a Furminator for my cat but I need to buy a bigger one because one swipe and it is full (he has VERY long hair). THEY ARE GREAT!!!

I can't remember the last time I gave either one of my dogs (in my avitar) a bath. They don't stink and keep themselves very clean. The cat had a bath about 2 months ago (at a groomer I might add) and they said he did very well.


----------

